# Seattle to Atlanta but not Atlanta to Seattle??



## musikdude (Jul 28, 2012)

I can book a 2 zone award from SEA to ATL using CS & SL but I can't book that same routing from ATL to SEA?

Does anyone know why that is?

There is plenty of time from the SL arriving in LA around 5:30 and the CS departing LA around 10:30 am.

No matter what dates I check, I can't get the website to show a valid routing- can it be done over the phone maybe??


----------



## Aaron (Jul 28, 2012)

musikdude said:


> I can book a 2 zone award from SEA to ATL using CS & SL but I can't book that same routing from ATL to SEA?
> 
> Does anyone know why that is?
> 
> ...


I'd guess the problem would to be the connection from the Crescent to the Sunset in NOL. It's an overnight connection, which they typically don't do. However, that doesn't explain why the website shows the eastbound direction working, with the same type of overnight connection. Since it's apparently valid in one direction, that seems like a good argument to made on the phone that it should be allowed in the other direction as well. Try it and let us know!


----------



## AlanB (Jul 28, 2012)

The problem I suspect is that ARROW hasn't yet been reprogrammed to know that one can actually make the connection from the Sunset to the Coast Starlight.

The time change was just made with the last timetable, and Amtrak probably hasn't yet told ARROW that's now a valid connection.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Jul 28, 2012)

AlanB said:


> The problem I suspect is that ARROW hasn't yet been reprogrammed to know that one can actually make the connection from the Sunset to the Coast Starlight.
> 
> The time change was just made with the last timetable, and Amtrak probably hasn't yet told ARROW that's now a valid connection.


Seriously, it's been nearly four months, and when I checked for NOL-SEA it showed the option. So I don't think that was the problem.

edit: error


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 28, 2012)

It has to be done by phone anyway, because


There is a connection involved. Only direct coach routes can be redeemed online.
If this involves a sleeper, it must be done by phone only.


----------



## AlanB (Jul 29, 2012)

Swadian Hardcore said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > The problem I suspect is that ARROW hasn't yet been reprogrammed to know that one can actually make the connection from the Sunset to the Coast Starlight.
> ...


But NOL-SEA is a different city pair than ATL-SEA. Each combination must be programmed by someone at Amtrak. So if they entered NOL-SEA, then it shows as a valid connection. But if they didn't do ATL-SEA, then it's not a valid connection.


----------



## musikdude (Jul 29, 2012)

AlanB said:


> Swadian Hardcore said:
> 
> 
> > AlanB said:
> ...


Well someone at Amtrak should update the ARROW system because it is not really fair. Seattle to Atlanta can be booked as a 2 zone trip, therefore the opposite (using the same exact reverse option) should be available to buy or use points for. There are no time or connection reasons why it cannot be a valid trip.

If one can choose to stay overnight in NO on the trip from LA to ATL, then they can just as easily stay in NO on the ATL to LA routing.

I know that you have to call in to book sleeper travel- do you think that an AGR agent is going to be able to book an ATL to SEA trip, by overriding the ARROW system?

Who is the proper person to email at Amtrak to let them know that they should fix this anomaly??


----------



## Ispolkom (Jul 29, 2012)

musikdude said:


> Well someone at Amtrak should update the ARROW system because it is not really fair.


What is this fairness you write about? Is it fair that Cleveland to Chicago is a two zone award, just like Chicago to San Diego? Is it fair that Wolf Point and Albuquerque are privileged locations, and Malta and Flagstaff aren't?

More important to me, is it a good idea to have AGR look more carefully at long-distance awards? That hasn't worked out so well in the past (hint: bye-bye loopholes).

Some of us like the anomalies that exist in AGR, and wish them to remain.



> do you think that an AGR agent is going to be able to book an ATL to SEA trip, by overriding the ARROW system?


I am endlessly surprised by what AGR agents say and do. It's one of the charms of the program.


----------



## amamba (Jul 29, 2012)

There are many things that aren't fair about the program. For one thing, I think its ridiculous that both BOS - CHI and SEA - CHI are considered two zone awards, when going from the east coast to CHI only gets one night on the train and one gets twice the time when going from the west coast to CHI.

Or the fact that the LSL trip of NYP - CHI is a two zone award at 19 hours when its a one zone award from NYP - MIA and that is like 30 hours.

It makes no sense, really, but it is what it is. I agree with Ispolkom, there is some charm to AGR. I just got 350 good will points today for really no apparent reason other than I was really nice to an AGR agent helping me, and I was about 350 points short of what I wanted to do. I thought I had enough points but I forgot about the AGR MC rebate, so then I didn't really have enough. He asked me if I wanted to buy the points, and I just asked if I could have them as a good will gesture. Voila! I had the points.


----------



## Anderson (Jul 30, 2012)

amamba said:


> There are many things that aren't fair about the program. For one thing, I think its ridiculous that both BOS - CHI and SEA - CHI are considered two zone awards, when going from the east coast to CHI only gets one night on the train and one gets twice the time when going from the west coast to CHI.
> 
> Or the fact that the LSL trip of NYP - CHI is a two zone award at 19 hours when its a one zone award from NYP - MIA and that is like 30 hours.
> 
> It makes no sense, really, but it is what it is. I agree with Ispolkom, there is some charm to AGR. I just got 350 good will points today for really no apparent reason other than I was really nice to an AGR agent helping me, and I was about 350 points short of what I wanted to do. I thought I had enough points but I forgot about the AGR MC rebate, so then I didn't really have enough. He asked me if I wanted to buy the points, and I just asked if I could have them as a good will gesture. Voila! I had the points.


To be fair, you can book a two-night two-zone award starting on the east coast...BOS-ABQ comes to mind. The _real_ "silly season" business comes with things like MIA-ABQ (1 night MIA-NYP/WAS, 1 night NYP/WAS-CHI, 1 night CHI-ABQ) or my new favorite, TUS-CHI (1 night TUS-LAX, 1 night LAX-PDX, 2 nights PDX-CHI). Atlanta to whatever the second-to-last stop on the CONO also makes this list. So...there are wacky trips available to all. You just have to be willing to take them


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 30, 2012)

musikdude said:


> 1343529626[/url]' post='383365']I can book a 2 zone award from SEA to ATL using CS & SL but I can't book that same routing from ATL to SEA?
> 
> Does anyone know why that is?
> 
> ...


Remember that the SL only operates 3 days a week! Maybe the dates you tried did not have the SL departing the following day after the Crescent arrives!


----------

